# B6



## petritl (Jan 13, 2014)

Here is a B6 I purchased today ( long frustrating story). Green and white with Schwinn Majestic badge, Western Flyer speedometer, tapered welded on kickstand S/N: C15550 I'm in FL on a business trip and was able to make a run over to buy this bike.





There are some trinkets on a chain hanging from the handle bars....steel nickle....22 round....coat of arms badge....screw driver and some sort of animal paw (not rabbits foot).


----------



## oskisan (Jan 13, 2014)

*good job*

I'm glad you picked it up... You got yourself a good deal!

Ken



petritl said:


> Here is a B6 I purchased today ( long frustrating story). Green and white with Schwinn Majestic badge, Western Flyer speedometer, tapered welded on kickstand S/N: C15550 I'm in FL on a business trip and was able to make a run over to buy this bike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Jan 13, 2014)

oskisan said:


> I'm glad you picked it up... You got yourself a good deal!
> 
> Ken




Nice score... Had a feeling it was a 46 47


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 14, 2014)

Nice score! The bike is still on ebay......


----------



## petritl (Jan 14, 2014)

This bike was the sellers first attempt to sell on eBay; I didn't realize it had been relisted.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

petritl said:


> This bike was the sellers first attempt to sell on eBay; I didn't realize it had been relisted.




You have 5 hours to buy your bike on ebay!!! I just sent him a message reminding him to remove it before someone bids!!


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 15, 2014)

I love green schwinns! Cool bike!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 15, 2014)

So I have been going round & round with this guy too & he had told me I could have it for $400 but then tells me he had an offer of $602.  What did you pay for it?


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 15, 2014)

Aaaand it was just relisted 2 hours ago on Ebay again! 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3389ccf9a2


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 15, 2014)

I'm just going to set my DVR to record this ongoing saga, but in all honesty, it might get purged before I watch the finale.
Chris


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 15, 2014)

Im going to "buy it now"....


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2014)

Who' s possession is the bike in right now? That ebay seller has 0 feedback.
I would be very reluctant to try and cut a deal with a person like that. 
I don't care what they are selling and how cheap it is. Just my 50 cents.


----------



## petritl (Jan 15, 2014)

frankster41 said:


> Who' s possession is the bike in right now? That ebay seller has 0 feedback.
> I would be very reluctant to try and cut a deal with a person like that.
> I don't care what they are selling and how cheap it is. Just my 50 cents.




 I have the bike; Monday evening I drove down from Jacksonville and bought the bike with cash in hand. I wasn't aware the seller had relisted it on ebay; he told me he wouldn't and was looking to seller to local buyers.  My wife 8 embarrassed that I carried the bike into my room in this very nice hotel.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jan 15, 2014)

Nice B6... I picked up a similar one a couple of years ago.
 Mine is also a green and white Excelsior badged Schwinn, a 1949.
 I have since picked up the rack and light. I got this one for $450.00.
Mine is one of the earliest Schwinns to have the S-2 rims as opposed to the drop centers.
It also has the key for the fork.

 Good luck with your bike!.............Wayne


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 15, 2014)

petritl said:


> I have the bike; Monday evening I drove down from Jacksonville and bought the bike with cash in hand. I wasn't aware the seller had relisted it on ebay; he told me he wouldn't and was looking to seller to local buyers.  My wife 8 embarrassed that I carried the bike into my room in this very nice hotel.




Glad to hear it worked  out for you. A very nice find for sure. I have a 49 Streamliner all OG. in Maroon and Cream.


----------



## petritl (Jan 15, 2014)

Here are the trinkets that are hanging on the handlebars.




I can imagine the boy thinking this was his hotrod, I kind of like the vintage water transfers and will most likely keep them on the bike.


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 16, 2014)

And it's listed on ebay again by the same guy
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Sch...938?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3389ccf9a2


----------



## mickeyc (Jan 16, 2014)

*Birds of a feather*





Love these B6's



Mike


----------

